# Completion Thyroidectomy



## elora81 (Jun 19, 2013)

Need you guys opinion on how to code for this surgeons note correctly.

Pt underwent a *Total Right Thyroidectomy* (60220) 20yrs ago. During pre-op testing a thyroid US confirmed that there was no remnant thyroid tissue in the right thyroid bed. It was recommended that this patient undergo a completion thyroidectomy since there is history of multinodular goiter and the patient recently fell and per cervical x-ray has tracheal deviation.

In the OP note the surgeon clearly states the removal of the *Left Thyroid Lobe *which is confirmed with the pathology report. She adamantly proposes we use 60260.

The coders desk reference description of 60260 says "The physician removes thyroid tissue remaining following a partial thyroidectomy.  The physician enters through the previous incision scar.  The platysmas and scar tissue are divided and the strap muscles are divided in the midline.  While preserving the parathyroid glands, all the remaining scar tissue is resected. The platysmas and skin are closed."

In this case could we code this as a 60260 or a 60220?
VS
60260 AND 60220-59 (yielded no cci edits)
If she would have stated in her OP note that she removed the remnant tissue from the right thyroid bed AND also removed the left lobe, which would be the appropriate code and/or coding combination?

Any feedback would be awesome!!


----------

